# Sportmen's Devotional.com



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

Had a client put me on to this site. It's worth checking out! The daily devotional that can be sent daily to your email is nice.

http://www.sportsmensdevotional.com/


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

That looks good. Thank you for providing the link.

There's also a devotional service at:

Institute for Creation Evidence at www.icr.org

The Navigators at www.navigators.org


----------

